
Kindle 2: Should you stop buying all those iPhone eBooks? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/27/the-kindle-2-should-you-stop-buying-all-those-iphone-ebooks/
======
Allocator2008
No. I have lots of audio books on my iPhone. Currently listening to "The God
Delusion" by Richard Dawkins. The ability to download audio books to the
iPhone is one of the best things about it.

